# Unique Way to Keep Yarn Separated



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

I envision all sorts of uses for this trick & I am definitely going to try it:
http://www.pgeveryday.com/article/how-to-organize-yarn


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great idea .... thanks


----------



## Marywynne (Nov 25, 2013)

I have also used sealable plastic bags. Leave a small length of the top unsealed and the ball can easly be removed while knitting if need be.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that could work~


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Marywynne said:


> I have also used sealable plastic bags. Leave a small length of the top unsealed and the ball can easly be removed while knitting if need be.


I've done that one too - I think the weight of the jars would help keep the skeins in place while knitting - won't know until I try!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone have an idea as to what they are referring to??? I guess I need a visual. LOL
This is from that blog:

Vintage Spools
Keep your eyes peeled for old wooden spools the next time youre at a vintage or thrift store. Theyre tall enough to fit an entire bundle of yarn and look tidy and stylish placed next to each other on a shelf.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Anyone have an idea as to what they are referring to??? I guess I need a visual. LOL
> This is from that blog:
> 
> Vintage Spools
> Keep your eyes peeled for old wooden spools the next time youre at a vintage or thrift store. Theyre tall enough to fit an entire bundle of yarn and look tidy and stylish placed next to each other on a shelf.


Don't know if you have ever seen those huge vintage wooden yarn spools - they are large & can be very pricey. That is what they are referring to with the vintage spools. I'd post a picture but I don't have one of my own. But here is a link to a picture:
http://papiervalise.typepad.com/scissor_variations/2009/03/vintage-spools-ribbon-remnants-.html


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

not sure about the jar method as it would snag the yarn from the hole you put in the top of the jar. as for the over the door shoe holders I use that method and have for years now it is fantastic although I must say I ran out of doors some time agooooooooo. lols


pinkwitch said:


> I envision all sorts of uses for this trick & I am definitely going to try it:
> http://www.pgeveryday.com/article/how-to-organize-yarn


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

cbjlinda said:


> not sure about the jar method as it would snag the yarn from the hole you put in the top of the jar. as for the over the door shoe holders I use that method and have for years now it is fantastic although I must say I ran out of doors some time agooooooooo. lols


Yes, I, too, was thinking the yarn would snag on the holes in the lids, especially if I was the one pounding the nail, but more than that, I was visualizing my huge stash of yarn, each skein in its own jar on a shelf. Of course to have enough shelf space, I would have to build an add-on room at my home. LOL.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Rather than just a nail hole in the jar lid, it would be better if you have a scrapbooking friend who has a CropADial. They could punch the hole and put the eyelet in so that it would be smooth and not snag your yarn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I'd agree that those jar lids might snag the yarn on what's left of the opening, but adding a metal grommet to the hole would probably take care of that.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pinkwitch said:


> I envision all sorts of uses for this trick & I am definitely going to try it:
> http://www.pgeveryday.com/article/how-to-organize-yarn


nice idea...but I would choose to use a plastic jar rather than glass...I am a bit of a klutz and I can just imagine how much of a mess picking broken glass out of my yarn that would be.
Jane


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

I squeeze rubber grommets into the hole so the edges don't snag or catch on the yarn. Grommets come in many sizes at the hardware store. Use any size jar or plastic container and drill holes for any number of yarns. I got the idea from such containers in Joann's that go for $20+. I'm one of those "I can do that" people.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Love all of the yarn storage ideas. However if I were to use the hanging shoe bags I would have to paper the house with them. I recently discovered that using two strands for a project works great in a storage ziplock bag. Just put the skeins side by side and the yarn comes out perfectly without pulling. I don't like to make yarn into balls first, and this trick means I don't have to do the balls. This is of course only for yarn with center pull.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

How attractive!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

All sorts of storage ideas come to mind ! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

JTM said:


> nice idea...but I would choose to use a plastic jar rather than glass...I am a bit of a klutz and I can just imagine how much of a mess picking broken glass out of my yarn that would be.
> Jane


I'm with you, plastic for me too!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks lovely having nice colours of yarn in glass jars. 

Another version I have seen is to use the very large pop bottles, cut the bottom off and sandpaper the cut to remove any snags. 
Remove the screw on top.
Lay the bottle down with the open screw top end facing the knitter. Put the ball of yarn in through the open bottom, feed the yarn through the unscrewed top....and knit.

Personally, I still prefer my heavy ceramic bowl for the ball of yarn. If the yarn tangles (and it always seems to towards the end of the ball) I have easy access to fixing it. Also, much easier to just pick up and go, bringing my knitting when it is not fed through a hole.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I love the idea.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Just took a great Fair Isle class at Stitches West and learned a handy way to hold yarn in plastic zip bags while knitting. Instead of having the yarn come out of the bag via a small unzipped section of the zipper top, cut a small hole in the middle of the FLAT SIDE of the ziplock bag and feed the yarn through the hole. Using a hole in the side of the bag vs. passing the yarn through an opening in the zipper top or through a small hole cut in a bottom corner of the bag works much better. Another smart Stitches teacher!


----------

